

OmniO Rider: Portable Stroller from Wales on Indiegogo - bboreham
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/omnio-rider-portable-stroller-for-tired-toddlers

======
bboreham
I like that they are claiming to have re-invented the wheel!

